# Medicare explanation codes



## mitzfritz215 (Jul 28, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find them?  The payments/denials/etc are done electronically and I don't know what the codes mean.  
Thanks


----------



## HolleyB (Jul 28, 2011)

How do you receive your EOB's?  If you use easy remit, just print the "entire remittance"  You can also find them online.


----------



## weshelman (Aug 2, 2011)

I usually use http://www.wpc-edi.com/content/view/180/223/ to decipher the codes.


----------

